# Blue Point Engineering Full Eye Animation Kit



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Hi folks,

Looks like Blue Point came out with what appears to be a very nice eye animation kit, or actually several versions of it. Their sales page for them is at this link. Scroll down to the middle of the page.

http://www.bpesolutions.com/bpemodel.html#anchor2499050

They also posted a YouTube link to view one of them. This link shows eyes move left to right, but they have a Pro kit that moves them in all directions.






It costs a bit of money, but I'm curious to see what others here think about it.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Holy cow! I've never seen servos move that fast! LOL! Looks like a nice kit..I could build one MUCH cheaper, but for those who don't want/can't build one it's nice. The prices though, are ridiculously high IMO.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Isn't that basically the 3 axis that we use for skulls??


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

I forgot all about this thread. Yeah, Blue Point's prices are always out of reach.


----------



## halloweenguy (Dec 27, 2006)

Here is another version...This should get some ideas going!!!

http://www.androidworld.com/prod31.htm


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I like this one.
http://www.wolftronix.com/fred/index.html


----------

